# Type A IV and V and other weird cubes (lots of pictures)



## pentrixter (Jul 1, 2009)

So I went to the cube shop the other day and found the Type A IV and some weird cubes on sale. Apparently, Types A-F are manufactured by pretty huge puzzle toy companies in China (surprise surprise) but lately, there have been many imitations and interesting cube designs from smaller puzzle toy companies. They have not really been given proper English names or letter types.

I have also been doing some research on some Chinese forums and found out that the Type A V is on sale on some websites. I will be providing pictures of that too.

*Nameless Cube #1*: 國優旋風 (Chinese name: uh... hard to translate)





This is a Type F clone. It is special in that neither corners nor edges have holes... _at all_. It's an excellent cube. It cuts at least 40 degree corners and it doesn't really jam. It's speedy and I haven't had a pop yet. Will deserve an A as an overall score if I was to review it. I got this at the real HK Now Store (not online). Here's their website - http://www.hknowstore.com/.

*Nameless Cube#2*: 大雁 (Chinese name: Big Goose)







New and interesting design. The simplified Chinese character on the center piece means "head." Another excellent cube. It doesn't really cut corners, but it's as speedy as a Type D or Type E. Doesn't really jam and I have never had a pop. This cube is the epitome of a noisy and rough feeling cube. Has a very loose feel. It would receive an A-/A for an overall score if I were to review it. I got this at a puzzle toy shop. Here's their website - http://www.iq-puzzle.com.hk/.

*Ghost Hand*









I do not actually own this cube but I have been doing research on this cube because it's been recently recommended to me by a couple of forum members. This cube is yet another Type F clone. Apparently, it's called ghost hand because it's a really silent cube. The store that I visited did not have this cube on sale because there was "nothing special about it. Just another Type F clone."

*Type A IV*













The Type A IV is really a prototype for the Type A V. As you can see, the edge pieces are wider than the corner pieces, making it a weird cube to sticker. I do not own one, but I have tried it at the store. It's... a decent cube. Doesn't really cut corners, but doesn't jam either. It seems to me that it's performance can be reached by other cubes... so why not just stick with normal looking cubes? lol. It's a pretty fragile cube:





...especially at the corners.

Saw the Type A IV at the puzzle toy store with this website - http://www.iq-puzzle.com.hk/.

*Type A V*
















The Type A V is almost indistinguishable from the Type A IV (at least to me). It makes sense because the Type A IV is a prototype of the Type A V. The corners are not as fragile as the Type A IV. The cubes are now pillowed. There seems to be minor modifications on the centers and edge pieces. But the whole rectangular edge piece thing still remains in this upgrade. As seen in this picture:






*Conclusions*
There are too many Chinese companies making cubes and clones of them. Yea.

Perhaps the most cloned cube is the Type F. I saw many other Type F clones at the store in addition to Nameless Cube #1 and the Ghost Hand. Surprisingly, they are all really good cubes. But like the Type F, they can deteriorate very quickly. So I guess the trait in question now for these cubes is *durability*. Will it survive the test of time? The Type F clones definitely look more promising than the Type F because they use sturdier feeling plastic. Type F plastic is very soft.

QUESTION: These obscure cubes (not the Type A IV or V) will not qualify a spot in my review thread because they are not "Main 3x3x3 Cube Models" by any standard. They don't even have an English name. But I do want to review them. Should I start a new thread with a list and reviews of all "Nameless Cubes"?


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jul 1, 2009)

Very interesting, I didn't know about those "nameless cubes." Where do they sell cubes like that?


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 1, 2009)

It will be difficult for anyone not living in Hong Kong or China to get their hands on to the Nameless Cubes. I got mine at puzzle toy shops in Hong Kong.

Keep in mind that there are PLENTY of really decent cubes out there that are nameless.


----------



## GermanCube (Jul 1, 2009)

Its quiet interesting to read about it. 

That's the problem of things getting 'famous': Cubes are 'famous' at the moment, so lots of companies are trying to earn some money producing cubes.
Over the time there will be LOTS of different cubes (the differences will be small though), that makes it very hard to keep an overview on how many different cubes there are.

Soo, do your reviews to make things clear!


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow, the AIV and AV are simply... amazing for lack of adjectives.

Im very envious of you!
I want to try all of them.


----------



## howtocube (JB) (Jul 2, 2009)

I have seen the "Ghost Hand" on sale at ebay. But the others are a mystery. Big Goose looks cool. I'd definitely like a turn of it. 

Pentrixter>> Do you think that some of the inconsitancy between type F's is due to the fact that some are knockoffs? Do all your F's have the Sheng En logo?

Also hknowstore has what they call a Type F version 2 which includes "sealed" in the description I imagine that is the first nameless cube you mention


----------



## howtocube (JB) (Jul 2, 2009)

Also hknowstore.com has cubes that they list as Type G and Type Q....

This is getting ridiculous... I'm going to go to the poor house trying to get them all!


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 2, 2009)

I really want to try nameless cubes number one and two. Two kind of sounds to me like what a new Type C feels like.


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 2, 2009)

@JB: I think my Type Fs are the real thing. Not sure what the Sheng En logo is... They do Type F knock-offs but the knock-offs are never identical to the Type F.

I actually got Nameless Cube #1 at the HK Now Store. So the Type F sealed could be it, but I got it for about $5USD... so either they're ripping you off for selling the sealed Type F at $11 to $13 or it's a completely different cube.

These are the sites of the two stores that actually physically went to. I got Nameless Cube #1 at Now Store. Then I got Big Goose and saw Type A IV for sale at the second store. These sites don't seem to have mentioned cubes on sale online though.

http://www.hknowstore.com
http://www.iq-puzzle.com.hk/

Regarding Types G and Q in the HK Now Store... they aren't new types. The HK Now Store guys just went a little creative on the names. The letter types they mentioned aren't quite established yet. They also have a lot of misnames. The best way to tell what type of cube they are selling is just to look at the pictures that show the cubes' interior.

JB, you guys are going to the poor house because you get cubes by the dozen. Get one or two of the cubes that you want to review and leave it at that. lol...

@JTW: Nameless Cube #2 isn't quite like the Type C. It's a lot rougher and it doesn't jam as much as the Type C. Agh... it's just a different feeling. Can't really put it in words. I like the C and I like the Big Goose cube, but they're just different.


----------



## howtocube (JB) (Jul 2, 2009)

Petrixter >> I will show you what I mean by the Sheng En Logo. When I get home from work I will take pictures of the inside of the caps from several type F's (all of which I got from cube4you). You will see that some of them have Sheng En logo (which i'm 99.9% sure is the original manufacturer of this type as well as the type B and although it is uncofirmed I belive they may have some kind of relationship with Eastsheen)

anyway some of the type f's do not have the logo.

Also based on the Ebay link I sent you I'm now under the impression that both .222 and .333 dianshengs can come colored or with stickers. and that the actual difference is in the cubies. I will do my best to get back in and fix all of my video annotation to reflect that what we have (and have tested) are all .333 dianshengs even though some are painted on and some are not.


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 3, 2009)

So... that would mean you never had 222s? (since you were still wondering why DS didn't make big versions of their minicubes?)

Sorry for the slight topic deviation. Won't last long.


----------



## howtocube (JB) (Jul 10, 2009)

Here is the Shengen Logo I was talking about Pentrixter, you can clearly see it on the blue edge cap of the type F, and while you can't see from this picture it is also present on the white F cap. However the pink F doesn't have the logo and therefore I hypothesize it's a knockoff.


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for the picture. I'll see if mine has it. I'm not so sure if the having the Shengen Logo is the sure-fire way to tell whether it's real or knockoff. Knockoffs usually are not exact replicas. They usually change something like the design or the plastic type. For example, the Ghost Hand uses a different plastic but more or less uses the same blue print of the Type F. The Nameless Cube #1 covers up all holes in all pieces and uses a different type of plastic.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 4, 2009)

i think the first cube is called "cyclone"


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 4, 2009)

Yea I guess... but I think the guy told me the wrong thing. I'm pretty sure it's 全封. That would make much more sense.


----------



## Meep (Aug 20, 2009)

I got that Nameless Cube #2 (Big Goose) at the HK Now Store on my trip to Hong Kong. =P I pretty much anonymously tried all of their 3x3s and loved that one so I bought a kit for myself (They wouldn't sell me the logo sticker that it has in that picture, but it has an engraving of it into one of the center caps. =< )

A solve on it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LT4va0WbKak


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 20, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> Yea I guess... but I think the guy told me the wrong thing. I'm pretty sure it's 全封. That would make much more sense.



according to the name, im pretty sure that the proper translation should be "yonjung cyclone"


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 20, 2009)

I am not saying that you are wrong. I'm just saying that the 全封 makes more sense because the cube is really 全封.


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 20, 2009)

Meep said:


> I got that Nameless Cube #2 (Big Goose) at the HK Now Store on my trip to Hong Kong. =P I pretty much anonymously tried all of their 3x3s and loved that one so I bought a kit for myself (They wouldn't sell me the logo sticker that it has in that picture, but it has an engraving of it into one of the center caps. =< )
> 
> A solve on it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LT4va0WbKak


Nice! I don't like big goose anymore. It feels weird. Mine came with the logo.


----------



## Meep (Aug 20, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> Meep said:
> 
> 
> > I got that Nameless Cube #2 (Big Goose) at the HK Now Store on my trip to Hong Kong. =P I pretty much anonymously tried all of their 3x3s and loved that one so I bought a kit for myself (They wouldn't sell me the logo sticker that it has in that picture, but it has an engraving of it into one of the center caps. =< )
> ...



lol Well I guess it's personal preference really~ I liked Big Goose much more than the more popular Ghost Hand they had there. =P


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 20, 2009)

If I recall correctly. HKNowStore does not sell the Ghost Hand. They have another Type F clone that is very similar to the Ghost Hand however.


----------



## Meep (Aug 20, 2009)

Well at the actual store I think they called it that when I asked what they were in english.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 20, 2009)

any idea how i can get the type A V?


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 20, 2009)

Meep said:


> Well at the actual store I think they called it that when I asked what they were in english.


lol the people working at the store are dumbasses when it comes to cubing. Here's what usually happens. I ask a cube question, they'll start asking each other, then they'll say that they don't know much about cubes. If I really want to know, then I ask them to call Calvin Fan (owner).



rachmaninovian said:


> any idea how i can get the type A V?


I actually asked Calvin Fan (owner of HKNowStore) to stock those because if he did, he would be the sole distributor in Hong Kong for the A V which means he'll get a ton of money. The last thing he said to be was "Ok I will get it soon." That was like two and a half months ago though.


----------



## Meep (Aug 20, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> lol the people working at the store are dumbasses when it comes to cubing. Here's what usually happens. I ask a cube question, they'll start asking each other, then they'll say that they don't know much about cubes. If I really want to know, then I ask them to call Calvin Fan (owner).



I know what you mean lol. With every question I asked the guy he went and phoned someone (I'm assuming Calvin Fan) about it.


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 21, 2009)

Did you ask in English? If you did, they get even more nervous. It's pretty fun to watch.

My friend and I used to speak English just so they stop advertising to us.


----------



## Meep (Aug 21, 2009)

Well I don't know chinese =P So yeah I asked in english. With some of the things they sold there that I asked about he sometimes went "Oh they have those in Canada or the US, you should just get it there." Kinda amused me that he was turning down business like that lol


----------



## calvinfan (Aug 31, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> Did you ask in English? If you did, they get even more nervous. It's pretty fun to watch.
> 
> My friend and I used to speak English just so they stop advertising to us.


Thanks for your coming and your purchase.
 Yes, my staffs are not very good at English.
There are pretty much new cubes in my shop recently. As I am too busy recently, I shall update the now store website later. 
Feel free to contact me at my msn, [email protected]


----------



## Kiongku (Sep 1, 2009)

Haha cooL! the store owner is here. Interesting


----------



## pentrixter (Sep 1, 2009)

calvinfan said:


> pentrixter said:
> 
> 
> > Did you ask in English? If you did, they get even more nervous. It's pretty fun to watch.
> ...


Thanks! I hope you will have 國甲全封5 on the website for sale soon! ^^


----------



## calvinfan (Sep 2, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> calvinfan said:
> 
> 
> > pentrixter said:
> ...


Thanks for your treasure idea.
Tiffany will update the website within this week. And, be informed the gigaminx and China 9x9 is coming soon ...


----------



## malevolant (Sep 3, 2009)

calvinfan said:


> pentrixter said:
> 
> 
> > calvinfan said:
> ...


 I cant wait!!!!


----------



## Radu (Sep 3, 2009)

I have also noticed there is a type c and C II now... any idea on those?

i can barely keep updated with all these products now.


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 7, 2009)

The following cubes are up for sale at NowStore, but no pictures.
We need pictures !!!!

Type A IV, Type A V, and TaiYan


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 7, 2009)

pablobaluba said:


> I have also noticed there is a type c and C II now... any idea on those?
> 
> i can barely keep updated with all these products now.



there's gonna be a type C III soon.



type c III:
http://picasaweb.google.com/lzong.tw/lbLcgD#


type c II:
http://unifish.pixnet.net/blog/post/22796668 (you can buy this at www.unicube.tw)


----------



## calvinfan (Sep 15, 2009)

*New fisher cube !*

We shall new fisher cube in 2 days in shop, this one is official. Photo as below,


----------



## howtocube (JB) (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't know if anyone ever pointed this out, but the first one is a D II and we have one on the way from Cubeforyou. I am anxious to get it and see if I concur with pentrixter. 

I received my "Big Goose" or Taiyan in the mail today and my first impression after building it (no lube) is that it is going to be MONEY. Thanks a million Calvin Fan! We will be doing a formal review of both the Tai Yan and Ghost Hand cubes (as well as FII and DII when the post office finally gets them to us) soon on our channel. 

Which brings me to another point. hknowstore is an awesome shop, I ordered from them nearly three days after I placed an order from cubeforyou and had it shipped via the same method and the now store order beat my C4Y order. Of course it may have to do with C4Y coming through Shanghai and HK coming from Hong Kong. Still to any that haven't ordered from Calvin, I recommend you consider his shop for your next order.


----------



## rookie (Dec 12, 2009)

yep methinks anoncube1 is d2 and anoncube2 is taiyan-biggoose

d2 isnt very good but the taiyan is pretty good. d2 seems good at first but it gets weird after a while. taiyan doesnt cut corners... but its still good.


----------



## Ffahm (Dec 12, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> *Nameless Cube #1*: 國優旋風 (Chinese name: uh... hard to translate)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This one is a type DII (link)


----------



## teller (Dec 12, 2009)

rookie said:


> yep methinks anoncube1 is d2 and anoncube2 is taiyan-biggoose
> 
> d2 isnt very good but the taiyan is pretty good. d2 seems good at first but it gets weird after a while. taiyan doesnt cut corners... but its still good.



I have a Tai Yan, and can confirm that it is Nameless Cube #2. It's noisy and heavy, but very cooperative. Sort of wobbly-feeling at looser tension, but cuts corners nicely that way, so. Never pops. Interesting crunchy feel. Responds well to lube.

I like to pick it up from time to time but it's too heavy for primary use; I'm a C or F kinda guy.


----------



## Bapao (Dec 23, 2010)

Has anybody seen this cube before?

http://cgi.ebay.nl/3x3x3-Full-Seali...115?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item27b70284b3


----------



## steph1389 (Dec 23, 2010)

I've never seen that :S 

I've tried the ghost hand, well i lie, i have it. Just really smooth even on tight tension. Doesn't react that well to lube, and locks up a bit. The corner cutting seems ok on but not amazing.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 25, 2010)

b4p4076 said:


> Has anybody seen this cube before?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.nl/3x3x3-Full-Seali...115?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item27b70284b3


 
I think that's either a Alpha III-SV or Alpha Vf.


----------



## devoblue (Dec 25, 2010)

Nope, its a YJ FinHop

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_YJ_FinHop_Magic_Cube_White_(Competion_Edition)-28868


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 25, 2010)

devoblue said:


> Nope, its a YJ FinHop
> 
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_YJ_FinHop_Magic_Cube_White_(Competion_Edition)-28868


 
I actually believe this is correct. I forgot to look at the rest of the Ebay page. if you do, you can see if has a not-Alpha box of the cube. It also has YJ on it ^_^


----------



## Bapao (Dec 27, 2010)

Could it be both? It's not unusual for Chinese companys to relabel a generic design...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 28, 2010)

b4p4076 said:


> Could it be both? It's not unusual for Chinese companys to relabel a generic design...


 
it's YJ's "Finhop" Champion cube alright, which is a copy of the Alpha mini.

(the Alpha mini is *not* to be called as micro memory or mini AV etc.)


----------



## endofdaworld (Dec 28, 2010)

b4p4076 said:


> Has anybody seen this cube before?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.nl/3x3x3-Full-Seali...115?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item27b70284b3


 
Yea I've seen that cube, I also have it  Its a great One Hand cube and its only 5cm (Slightly smaller than the average cube). The only down side to this cube is the noise. When I solve this cube it tends to be very noisy and rather distractive towards others. But again, this is a good cube and you might want to purchase one.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 31, 2010)

endofdaworld said:


> Yea I've seen that cube, I also have it  Its a great One Hand cube and its only 5cm (Slightly smaller than the average cube). The only down side to this cube is the noise. When I solve this cube it tends to be very noisy and rather distractive towards others. But again, this is a good cube and you might want to purchase one.


 
That can't be right. The cube in the link is regular-sized. Are you sure yours is not the genuine Alpha mini 5.2?


----------

